# Looking for rats in SC



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm looking for breeders in SC. I want rats that are not from a rodent mill, so no pet store and no pet store feeder bin. I'm looking for a breeder who takes care of their rats whether feeder or pet. I'd like to know a little bit about the health of the line as well so I know what to expect.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Still looking. I guess no one breeds for health anymore.


----------



## LuvDaRats (May 26, 2013)

Not sure if your still looking or if this would be close enough for you but there's Phoenix Gate Rattery: http://www.pxrats.com. Hope that helps!


----------

